# Pb après monitoring vers Apple TV



## Stegue (23 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Lorsque je fais une recopie d'écran de mon Mac vers mon Apple TV, j'adapte la résolution à la TV, ce qui change celle de mon moniteur. Normal.
Quand je quitte la recopie, je retrouve ma résolution de moniteur mais toutes les fenêtres sont plus petites, redimensionnées à cause du changement de résolution. 

C'est chiant, y'aurait-il un moyen d'éviter ça ?

Merci.


----------

